# best leather cleaner product fro tt seats



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi everyone just wanted to know what is the best product to clean the tt seats seat mine are looking shiny //..


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

http://www.liquidleather.com/

Probably your best bet. Great results!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

+1


----------



## EllioTT's TT (Aug 23, 2011)

Pears Soap?, turned out great when I used it on my seats, as per recommendation from forum members,...then used leather balm.
EllioTT's TT.


----------



## faz786 (Aug 5, 2011)

Found out yday that Audi use AutoGlym Leather cleaner to prep all their used cars


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

Nilesong said:


> http://www.liquidleather.com/
> 
> Probably your best bet. Great results!


by far the best! and it's makes the seats smell like new leather!


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Another thumbs up for liquid leather, it is the mutts...


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

liquid leather defo the best i have used


----------



## jollyjack (Jan 29, 2010)

Liquid leather works well, but I find there is no new leather smell, rather a strong chemical smell.


----------



## phoenix69 (Jul 25, 2011)

I use the Zaino twins. Theres one for cleaning and another to condition - definitely adds the new leather smell too... about £25 for the pair i think.


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

which products do i need to order from here any help guys


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

S10TYG said:


> which products do i need to order from here any help guys


See "stickies" at the top of this section...viewtopic.php?f=31&t=115681

All you'll ever need to know and more!

Dave


----------

